# Securing intermodal containers together



## bdoane3941 (Mar 25, 2008)

Since the little pins that come from USA, to keep the containers together, are easily lost; has anyone tried to use magnets to keep them together?
I am thinking of glueing round magnets, about 1/4", on the inside of the containers to keep them secured. North up on the tops and South down on the bottoms.

Each container would require several magnets to work.


I have not done any testing and it may be more trouble than it is worth but, it might work.


Ben


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

I just glue the pins in on one container. No problems that way. Later RJD


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I just bought spares, and will glue 4 on the bottom of each container, maybe use clear silicone if I need to move them later... those little buggers get lost easily! 

Regard, Greg


----------



## Engineercub (Oct 18, 2008)

I personally have a problem with them actually fitting together. Putting the pins in the designated holes for me just isn't working. I am having to really tweak them.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

One thing is that they go in a certain way. The large end goes into the bottom of the container.. Then when you stack, the smaller end fits into the container roof. Later RJD


----------



## Engineercub (Oct 18, 2008)

Yep that's how I am doing it but the bottom holes of one container don't seem to match the top holes of another one very well for some reason. I've just about had to force them together.


----------



## Engineercub (Oct 18, 2008)

I'm afraid that if I glue them I won't be able to tweak them together.


----------



## bdoane3941 (Mar 25, 2008)

I have the same problem with them fitting together.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

You could ream the hole of the top container. I run DD most of the time and no problems. I use only two pegs opposite sides. top container.


----------

